# Biker aus Bad Abbach/Regensburg?



## körmit (25. Januar 2010)

Suche Biker aus Regensburg/Bad Abbach um die Trails unsicher zu machen. Wer sich angsprochen fühlt und ab und an ne Runde drehen möchte, nur zu, einfach schreiben.


----------



## EL_Rey (4. Februar 2010)

Servus,

bin beruflich die woche über in R und schon ganz heiß auf den Frühling, mein Ersatzfreerider ist mal fertig geworden und ereit für den ersten Ausritt !!! 

Würd mich freuen wenn was zusammen geht .... aber erst wenn der Schnee mal weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## körmit (4. Februar 2010)

da lässt sich sicher was einrichten!
bin mal auf die nächsten wochen bespannt... zwecks wetterbericht


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2010)

immer bereit für alles ...

im moment aber eher auf brettern


----------



## Nightskull (22. Februar 2010)

HIER!

Am besten in ICQ anschreiben - 302902814


----------



## flockmann (23. Februar 2010)

Hi Regensburger und Anreiner.
Hab auch gerade mein Radl fertig gemacht für die kommende Saison.
Bin auch dabei wenns zeitlich passt. Mal sehen wann es das erste Mal wieder in den Dreck geht ggg. Hab auch schon mehrfach im LastMinuteBiking versucht ein paar Mitfahrer zu finden. Leider erfolglos.
Hoffe es klappt mal.Cu Flo


----------



## FRX-Scorpion (28. Februar 2010)

hey, komm auch aus regensburg bzw umgebung. was wollt ihr den fahrn? enduro? freeride? oder sogar dh?

wär eig überall dabei nur cc hab ich nicht wirlich das richtige bike dazu.

mfg


----------



## freedope (28. Februar 2010)

@ frx-scorpion: wenn du mal in regensburg dh fahren willst(etterzhausen, oder so) meld dich einfach mal bei mir. glaub das wir uns scho ein paar mal begegnet sind, du wahrst da immer mitm downhill lucky unterwegs(einmal etterzhausen und einmal gk.)

gruss


----------



## FRX-Scorpion (6. März 2010)

ja bin meistens mit ihm unterwegs. ham uns ja auch mal in etterzhausen getroffen..


----------



## körmit (5. April 2010)

so ab dieser woche soll das wetter ja richtig gut werden. 
saison kann also ab jetzt so richtig beginnen. 
bin schon ein paar mal gefahren, strecken sind gut und ich bin scharf aufs fahren.
grundsätzlich kann ich jeden dienstag, mittwoch, donnerstag und sonntag fahren.
unter der woche ab etwa 16 uhr sonntag den ganzen tag.
sagt bescheid wenn ihr lust habt


----------



## wastl_rgb (5. April 2010)

wenns s Wetter passt bin ich auch gerne mal bei einer Runde dabei.
Allerdings erst ab 5 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (6. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wie lang gehen Eure Touren den immer so ?
Würde auch gern mal in der Pentlinger/Bad Abbach gegegen fahren.

Wir werden wie es aussieht jetzt jeden Dienstag in Wenzenbach 
eine kleine Feierabend Tour starten. Meist so um die 2 h.
Heute findet der Treffpunkt noch um 17.30 Uhr beim Rad und Sporladen
in Wenzenbach statt.

Sobald es wieder länger hell und warm ist wird der Treffpunkt dann aufj 18.30 Uhr verschoben.

Teilnehmen kann jeder der Lust am Mountainbiken hat.

Gruss
PSY


----------



## körmit (6. April 2010)

normal geht die hausrunde immer etwa eine stunde. das ganze kann man aber nach belieben verlängern.
treffpunkt ist meist bad abbach am markt.


----------



## psychoo2 (7. April 2010)

körmit schrieb:


> normal geht die hausrunde immer etwa eine stunde. das ganze kann man aber nach belieben verlängern.
> treffpunkt ist meist bad abbach am markt.


 
Wann wird den bei Euch immer so gefahren ?
Gebt doch einfach mal hier im Forum bescheid. Wenn es sich 
einrichten lässt wäre ich gern mal dabei !!

Welche Art von Strecken wird den meist gefahren ?

Gruss
PSY


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (19. April 2010)

Hi 
fahre CC rund um Regensburg - heisst Prüfening Sinzing Bad Abbach Kelheim Viehausen, Ri. Straubing....
Wer Lust hat (gern auch mal auf ne Feierabend Runde ab 16:30) via PM
(Skype oder MSN)

Gruss


----------



## körmit (21. April 2010)

Gefahren wird wenn Zeit ist.
Es ist alles dabei was das mtb-herz begehrt.
erst befestigte straße dann schotter dann ein sehr hübscher trail und wer lust hat kann sich an 1 bis 2m drops wagen


----------



## heintz1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

Ich suche eigentl jmd von den Bayerwald-Locals... 

Wem sagt diese Tour hier etwas?

Wie siehts dort wettertechnisch am WE bzw mit der Fahrbarkeit aus?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kovske (20. Oktober 2010)

heintz1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Ich suche eigentl jmd von den Bayerwald-Locals...
> 
> ...



sind die Tour vor ein paar Wochen mal gefahren......ist mal nen Ausflug wert.
Wenns nass ist kanns des ein oder andre mal rutschig werden, aber nix was zum absteigen zwingt


----------



## stahlwok (21. Oktober 2010)

Gibts bei euch auch Leute die am WE mitm DH'ler/Freerider unterwegs sind?
Ich komme eigentlich aus Nürnberg, bin aber gelegentlich am Wochendende in Regensburg. Hab schonmal weng im Internet nach Spots gesucht, allerdings wurde in Regensburg wohl einiges gesperrt(?!) (-> Wallhalla gabs was, kann das sein?)

Würde gern mal das Rad mit nach Rgbg nehmen und ein paar Strecken abfahren.

Also: Locals meldet euch! Schließe mich auch gerne Gruppen an, soll ja hier nicht alles preisgegeben werden


----------



## heintz1 (4. März 2011)

Aus aktuellem Anlass: 

Ist ne Tour am WE in Richtung Sankt Englmar oder Hirschenstein wettertechnisch empfehlenswert? 

Hab die Webcams auf bergfex.de durchgesehen, aber Bilder von Skipisten sind nur bedingt nützlich...


----------



## BOGRol (6. März 2011)

@heintz1

ich würde es gehen lassen:

Eis, Matsch, Gatz....

Das ist jedes Jahr das gleiche, es braucht einfach noch ein wenig.

Grüße,

BOGRol


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (6. März 2011)

Hi zusammen
fahren heute CC - wer Lust hat kurz via mail melden oder einfach dazustossen 
Strecke:
Regensburg - Mariaort - Etterzhausen - Penk - Pielenhofen - Duggendorf -  *Wolfsegg - Kaulhausen* - Heinsacker - Oppersdorf - Kareth - Regensburg
Abfahrt: Westbad Regensburg 12:00


----------



## psychoo2 (6. März 2011)

Hallo Rotwild,

Heute hab ich leider keine Zeit. Aber wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt dann bitte hier Posten. 

Gruss
Psy


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (6. März 2011)

@psychoo2: nächsten MI und SA wenns wetter passt .
schönen Sonntag noch - hoffe das Wetter hällt her


----------



## heintz1 (8. März 2011)

BOGRol schrieb:


> Das ist jedes Jahr das gleiche, es braucht einfach noch ein wenig.



Mich ziehts jedes Jahr so früh raus, aber s stimmt schon, ist halt doch ein Tausender...


----------



## macglide (13. Juni 2011)

Servus,

i bin 20 Jahre alt und komm aus Neutraubling. Da i momentan nur auf 4 Trails im Donaustaufer Wald rumgurk würd i gern mal mit ner Gruppe mitfahrn, die sich a bissl auskennt und evtl. a paar Sachen im Rgbg. Westen kennt. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?

Schönen Gruß

Domi


----------

